# Poll: Do you smoke more Cuban cigars or NC's? And why?



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm bored and we all need to get used to posting on the new site. Fire away!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

About 10-1 CCs over NCs.. most of my Cubans fit my size wheelhouse. I don't have many nights to invest a couple hours in a smoke. So I grab a 4x40.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Mostly pipes, but cigars are 99% Cuban


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

50/50 cc/nc. Where are plenty of awesome and bad ones in both categories. Smoke what you like And like what you smoke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CgarDann said:


> 50/50 cc/nc. Where are plenty of awesome and bad ones in both categories. Smoke what you like And like what you smoke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the bottom line!


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I have a few CC's but for the most part I find them lacking. As cliché as it is, I do enjoy Cohiba, but the ones I've had from San Cristobal, H. Upmann, and RyJ were rather lacking and poorly constructed. The one Montecristo was so bad I'll never buy any Montecristo again. IMHO NC's like Padron, Fuente, and Oliva are simply better all the way around.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Almost exclusively NC these days. I have a few boxes of Parti, Cohiba and Trinidad for when the mood strikes.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I smoke a cigar every day. Sometimes two on a weekend or on vacation. I might smoke a NC once every year or two. If my math is correct that’s about 99.5% Havanas.

I think that some of the NCs mentioned are lovely cigars, beautifully rolled with fantastic looking wrappers. But I very rarely have construction problems with my Havanas, the trick is giving them time to acclimate and keep the RH down in the low 60s. Over humidification causes a lot of what people think are plugged cigars. Plus many Havanas need to age, sometimes for several years before they are approachable.

If we all liked the same thing, it would be a boring hobby.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

CgarDann said:


> 50/50 cc/nc. Where are plenty of awesome and bad ones in both categories. Smoke what you like And like what you smoke
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, the key is to find what you like and take it from there.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've smoked nearly 100% Cuban for years now, though I will typically have an NC once every month or two. That's maybe 1 in every 50 or 100. 

With very few exceptions, most NC's go sour on me by the time I get down to the last few inches (if not sooner), while CC's are almost always "good to the last drop". Outside of OpusX, Dominicans don't do a thing for me. There are a few Nicaraguans and, more so, Hondurans that I really like. But then, they're usually the ones most often called "cubanesque". So, go figure. Might as well smoke the real deal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I smoke a cigar every day. Sometimes two on a weekend or on vacation. I might smoke a NC once every year or two. If my math is correct that’s about 99.5% Havanas.
> 
> I think that some of the NCs mentioned are lovely cigars, beautifully rolled with fantastic looking wrappers. But I very rarely have construction problems with my Havanas, the trick is giving them time to acclimate and keep the RH down in the low 60s. Over humidification causes a lot of what people think are plugged cigars. Plus many Havanas need to age, sometimes for several years before they are approachable.
> 
> If we all liked the same thing, it would be a boring hobby.


My Mirror!
The only thing that is different for me is.
If I have something aged I bought it that way.
I admire you for having the time and patience to wait on them.
I just really love the kick of a young Havana aging just takes that away.
But you already know this.
I am replying in this fashion.
In case any newbies by some chance should stop in.
Peace my brother!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

I find it interesting the number of "American flag" users who have access to CC in the first place  One day, hopefully, if we visit my wife's cousins in the Caribbean or England I'll get the opportunity.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Mostly NC's. 
CC are a special, and rare, treat, (most of time..some of them haven't been all that good) I have one left, (not sure about the posting rules on CC's), that I've been resting for years. I've been waiting for a special occasion, and almost fired it up when the Caps won the Stanley Cup, and when the Nats won the Series. I'm saving it and hoping against hope,(foolishly perhaps),that the Skins, (WFT🙄), win the Super Bowl. 
I would like to smoke more of them, but the only time I can get them, is when we travel outside the country, and Covid has a put the brakes on that. I'm too much of a chicken-shit to buy them on-line, because I have no idea on how to tell if a site is legit, I hate to get ripped off, and, and I'm too cheap to take a chance. Mrs. Skinsfan and I are hoping to get back to St Maarten next year, and I will be sticking up😁.
In the meantime, I'm happy smoking NC's. 
🥃🥃🥃🥃


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Bird-Dog said:


> I've smoked nearly 100% Cuban for years now, though I will typically have an NC once every month or two. That's maybe 1 in every 50 or 100.
> 
> With very few exceptions, most NC's go sour on me by the time I get down to the last few inches (if not sooner), while CC's are almost always "good to the last drop". Outside of OpusX, Dominicans don't do a thing for me. There are a few Nicaraguans and, more so, Hondurans that I really like. But then, they're usually the ones most often called "cubanesque". So, go figure. Might as well smoke the real deal.


This is one of the reasons that I love this page! I've discovered a lot of sticks that I enjoy, by reading what my more seasoned BOTL are smoking.
Which "cubanesque" brands do you like? 
Thanks!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

99% NC’s since my bud that used to visit Cuba 4 times per year hasn’t been going to see family. There’s so many great NC’s today not to mention the sales, with free 2-3 day delivery. I enjoy my Corto’s a lot...I’m also smoke a lot of Maduros so just really haven the need.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> This is one of the reasons that I love this page! I've discovered a lot of sticks that I enjoy, by reading what my more seasoned BOTL are smoking.
> Which "cubanesque" brands do you like?
> Thanks!


Padron for sure. Certain Warped issues, especially the Flor Del Valle series, Curavari Achilles, and Casa Fernandez Agnorsas come to mind.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you very much! I hope this quoted okay..still getting the hang of the new format via my phone!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Bird-Dog said:


> Padron for sure. Certain Warped issues, especially the Flor Del Valle series, Curavari Achilles, and Casa Fernandez Agnorsas come to mind.


Thank you!


----------

